# Buffett's Confidence



## Julia (4 April 2006)

This is interesting.

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2006/04/03/1143916464286.html

Julia


----------



## professor_frink (4 April 2006)

I think its great! He probably would have been out picking up bargains anyway if the markets went into freefall, and this way he still gets to do that along with picking up income today.


----------



## TjamesX (4 April 2006)

I didn't take this as Buffet necessarily having confidence in the market...

All he is doing is saying if there is a free fall he is happy to pick the shares up at the reduced price. In exchange for this he is getting a premium paid today.

The only reason he is doing this is because he can't find any value in the market at current prices

TJ


----------



## wayneL (4 April 2006)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> I didn't take this as Buffet necessarily having confidence in the market...
> 
> All he is doing is saying if there is a free fall he is happy to pick the shares up at the reduced price. In exchange for this he is getting a premium paid today.
> 
> ...




Exactly Tj

It's all spin


----------



## professor_frink (4 April 2006)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> I didn't take this as Buffet necessarily having confidence in the market...
> 
> All he is doing is saying if there is a free fall he is happy to pick the shares up at the reduced price. In exchange for this he is getting a premium paid today.
> 
> ...



 sorry did it sound like I took it that he had confidence in the market? I didn't mean it that way, but then by the sounds of alot of replies I've been getting recently( including from mrs frink at home!) everyone is taking me the wrong way. Might be time to stop saying stuff frinky  

On another note, it would be interesting to find out how much buying mr Buffet has been doing over the last few years in the U.S- I can't imagine it would have been a whole lot


----------



## TjamesX (4 April 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> sorry did it sound like I took it that he had confidence in the market? I didn't mean it that way, but then by the sounds of alot of replies I've been getting recently( including from mrs frink at home!) everyone is taking me the wrong way. Might be time to stop saying stuff frinky
> 
> On another note, it would be interesting to find out how much buying mr Buffet has been doing over the last few years in the U.S- I can't imagine it would have been a whole lot




No No, I was more commenting on the title of the thread...


----------



## professor_frink (4 April 2006)

phew, was beginning to think that I was losing my mind- I know what I'm saying, but it seems recently everyone else thinks I'm a loon(and they'd be patially right).
Still an enviable position he's in- billions upon billions of dollars lying around with nowhere to put it.
Here's an idea Mr Buffet- bloody give some to me!  
I'll only blow half of it on crack and whisky


----------



## nizar (4 April 2006)

I read sumthing funny about Buffet the other day...

He was addressing BH investors about succession planning, since hes 75, and this has been on the minds of investors for years, i mean who can replace the master? (Maybe Charlie Munger but hes old too)

AT the end of his talk, he goes he'll be around for a few more years and doesnt plan on going anywhere (who does?!), and he wants to keep the job as the boss because he needs the money !!!!

LOLOLOL


----------



## michael_selway (15 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> This is interesting.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2006/04/03/1143916464286.html
> 
> ...




Wow thanks, my guess

Dow Jones
All Ordinaries
Toronto Stock Exchange
Nikkei 225

Surely he has to bet Dow Jones wont free fall, cause if it did every index in the world woudl follow suit?

thx

MS



> Buffett takes $19b bet on shares
> Email Print Normal font Large font By Miles Weiss in New York
> April 4, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I read sumthing funny about Buffet the other day...
> 
> He was addressing BH investors about succession planning, since hes 75, and this has been on the minds of investors for years, i mean who can replace the master? (Maybe Charlie Munger but hes old too)
> 
> ...





I heard Gordon Gecko was going to replace him, Gecko and his right hand man Bud Fox   :


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 August 2011)

Warren says that USA will avoid a recession and Standard/Poor downgrade was an error. 



> Billionaire Warren Buffett said Standard & Poor’s erred when it lowered the U.S. credit rating and reiterated his view that the economy will avoid its second recession in three years.
> 
> The U.S., which was cut Aug. 5 to AA+ from AAA at S&P, merits a “quadruple A” rating, Buffett, 80, said yesterday in an interview with Betty Liu at Bloomberg Television. The downgrade followed the biggest weekly selloff in U.S. stocks in 32 months, with the S&P 500 slumping 7.2 percent to its lowest level since November.
> 
> “Financial markets create their own dynamics, but I don’t think we’re facing a double dip recession,” said Buffett, chairman and chief executive officer of Omaha, Nebraska-based Berkshire Hathaway Inc. (BRK/A) “Clearly what stock markets do have is an effect on confidence, and this selloff can create a lack of confidence.”



I confidence and optimism that much different? What about reality?


----------

